# Downey to Burbank Airport



## rayruns (Dec 29, 2011)

I live near the San Gabriel Trail in Downey and would love to ride to or from work near Burbank Airport. Google maps bike directions goes through neighborhoods I'm not very familiar with. Does anyone know of a safer and alternate route?


----------

